# Onkyo 3007 or Pioneer SC-27?



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a tough choice that I need to make quickly.
I like Pioneer for the amp, but like Onkyo for Audessy, Dolby Volume: any thoughts / comments?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I picked up a 3007 3 Weeks ago and could not be happier. While I do not use the Amplifiers in the Onkyo, I chose it because it uses Audysssy MultEQ XT and offers pretty much every Feature out there.

The Amplification in the Onkyo is quite good as well, but I do like that the Pioneer runs cooler and consumes less energy. You do get 9 Channels of Amplification in the Onkyo whereas I believe the Pioneer is a 7 Channel AVR. The 9 Channel Amplifier is nice in that you can either Bridge the Front Channels or Bi Amp while still having a 7.2 HT. Also the Onkyo has Dual Subwoofer Outputs that can be individually calibrated via Audyssey.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I think having Audyssey and Dolby Volume on the Onkyo would sway it for me as they are excellent features to have, you get more VFM with the Onkyo.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I went with the Onkyo. I hadn't considered Pioneer until I was offered a really sweet deal, but my local Onkyo dealer price matched for me.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

phreak said:


> I went with the Onkyo. I hadn't considered Pioneer until I was offered a really sweet deal, but my local Onkyo dealer price matched for me.


Sounds like you got a bargain then, enjoy :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to the 3007 Club. I have greatly enjoyed mine. If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

